
Ask HN: How to ask free trial users to convert once features are implemented? - mostlystatic
Sometimes I get feature requests from users who&#x27;ve started a free trial. If those features aren&#x27;t on the roadmap already I want to get commitment from the user that they&#x27;ll upgrade to a paid plan, before stating work on the feature.<p>Do you have any suggestions for how to phrase that? This is what I&#x27;ve come up with so far, but I&#x27;m worried it might be off-putting:<p>&quot;Those features aren&#x27;t on the roadmap right now, but if you can commit to upgrading to a paid plan at the end of your trial I&#x27;m happy to build them for you.&quot;
======
brudgers
[random comment from the internet]

"You'll want our enterprise plan, an 18 month contract at $32,000/month."

Asking for money is how you turn leads into customers. You can't compete with
free. If the answer to "what would you pay for X?" is $0, the person will
never be a customer. Getting paid is what makes a business relationship a
business relationship. It's not about never hearing "I thought you were a cool
dude."

Is $32k/month too much? Who the hell knows? Not if it's what you need to have
a stable business with two full time engineers able to build features for
"enterprise plan" customers. Not if it adds 3x $32k for the customer.

Look, you're not "happy to build" the requested feature. It's hard work.
That's why you're asking for money. When you ask for money, it has to be
enough to make the work worth while. $32/month isn't sustainable. One engineer
can't build a custom feature for each of 100 clients every month unless it
just involves changing some CSS. Let alone 500 clients to get to the $16k a
month level. Again, anyone who is put off by your asking for money, won't be a
customer. There are a lot of people who think $1.99 for an app is highway
robbery.

Good luck.

------
cimmanom
Don’t build something like that unless you have good reason (ideally from user
research) to believe that it’s something a large portion of your current or
potential user base would actually use.

